# Prices on a new Benelli??



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I was looking at the benelli shotguns, and it looks like a pretty sweet gun. I want a 20 for squirrel, rabbits, dove, and quail. I got tired of using my pump 20, because it was really hard to pump it. The pump is extremly difficult to move, so I took it to a gunsmith and he said thats the way that model is. So I guess I need a new gun  . How much would the cheapest 20 gauge Benelli semi cost?????


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

If you really want a sweet shooting squrriel gun look at the remming 1100 field grades. I have the 28 guage and I use it for all my small game hunting now. They do make a 20 and they are around 750.00 and they never jam.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

For price comparisson on a Benelli 20-guage, I would go to 
www.gunbroker.com.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

BH, they will! it's just a matter of time!!!


----------

